# BURNABY | Gilmore Place | 216m | 708ft | 64 fl | 51 fl | 43 fl | 34 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The tallest tower in BC will be built here, with 64 stories it will be taller than the current king, the Shangri La in downtown.


The first phase of Onni’s large scale mixed-use project known as Gilmore Place, will include three towers with 1,563 units. The 12.9 acre site next to the Gilmore Skytrain Station in the Brentwood area of Burnaby was initially approved via master plan earlier this year, though requires further detailed rezoning applications for each phase of the project.

The Gilmore Place master plan represents one of the larger projects in Metro Vancouver currently, with over 2.5 Million SF of residential development and 1 million Sf of commercial space.

Phase 1 of the multi-phase project is the subject of this rezoning and includes:
· a 64-storey signature tower with 643 units
· a 51-storey tower with 510 units
· a 43-storey tower with 410 units
· 71,498 SF of residential amenity space atop the commercial podium
· 291,652 SF of commercial space in a large 3-storey podium
· large format retail and smaller CRUs as well as potential office and educational space on upper levels
· total density of 6.6 FAR
· connection to Skytrain station
· 1,720 total parking stalls

http://vancouver4life.com/gilmore-pl...i-vip-access/#!























































Gilmore Place is a new condo development by Onni Group of Companies currently in preconstruction at Lougheed Highway, Burnaby. The development is scheduled for completion in 2024. Sales for available units range in price from $570,000 to over $1,230,000. Gilmore Place has a total of 1563 units. Sizes range from 545 to 1085 square feet.

https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/gilmore-place


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://vancouver4life.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/phase1-1.jpg[/ing]

[img]https://images.dailyhive.com/20180821143428/gilmore-place-burnaby-brentwood-2018-8.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4846 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4842 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4835 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4830 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4825 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tallest residential tower in Western Canada to begin construction in Burnaby
*

By Western Investor - April 25, 2019

Construction on what will become Western Canada’s tallest residential tower is about to begin.

The site of Onni Group’s future three-tower Gilmore Place development is now cleared, according to urbanYVR. The first phase of the development will be home to three towers, the largest measuring 64 storeys – taller than any other housing tower west of Ontario.

The remaining two towers are 43 and 51 storeys, totaling 1,550 units across all three buildings. A podium on the sixth floor will connect the three towers.

The IBI Group-designed development will include 500,000-square-feet of retail space and 1 million-square-feet of office area.

Future phases of the Gilmore Place project will see a total of ten towers surrounding Gilmore SkyTrain station.

https://www.vancouverisawesome.com/...-residential-tower-western-canada-burnaby-bc/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Are there height restrictions in Burnaby?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Are there height restrictions in Burnaby?


No, there is no height restriction outside of Vancouver, thanks God!

Brentwood will be our new downtown of the metro region.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

All fenced up now, the digging will be next.


IMG_0142 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0138 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0134 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0132 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0130 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> No, there is no height restriction outside of Vancouver, thanks God!
> 
> Brentwood will be our new downtown of the metro region.


Maybe Brentwood will one day be home to Canada's tallest building.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Never say never but it'd probably be 50 years from now. Lol


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

A 37 floor office building is proposed for this site



























https://urbanyvr.com/gilmore-place-office-tower-onni


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1705 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1709 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1710 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1706 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5344 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5353 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5355 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5423 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5424 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5425 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5426 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04269 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04270 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04271 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04277 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04280 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04281 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04283 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04285 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04289 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04291 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2 parts series



IMG_6810 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6814 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6818 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6822 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6826 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6830 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6837 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6839 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More...

IMG_6841 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6842 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6845 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6850 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6854 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6858 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6862 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6866 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6870 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04605 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04607 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04608 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04609 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04611 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04612 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04614 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04617 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04618 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0027 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0028 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0029 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0030 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0031 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0032 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0033 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0034 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0035 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Canucklehead83 (Apr 28, 2020)

I love the impact that this project amongst others will have on the Burnaby skyline, which because of its unique geography will be "the tallest" based on overall height above sea level in the region. I think I read that the tallest tower in Burnaby will be just a few feet short than Burnaby Mountain itself because of this!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

cool to see Metro Vancouver get a bonafide skyscraper.


----------



## perheps (Jun 3, 2017)

Hehehehe if they’re knock metro train or earthquake fell down into hole ... oh well
It’s silly idea too close to Metro train


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## AudiA3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## AudiA3 (Jan 6, 2014)

keep diggin'... LFG!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New Burnaby Tower will Overtake the Shangri-La as the Tallest Building in BC *
June 25, 2021
604 Now _Excerpt_

There is a new residential tower being completed in Burnaby and it’s going to be a record-breaking one.

As part of the Gilmore Place Development in Brentwood, one of the three towers in construction will become B.C.’s tallest building.

At 64 storeys it will be taller than the Shangri-La in Vancouver, which currently holds the record in B.C.

While it will take the title, some may not be able to tell. Areas of Burnaby, such as Metrotown, have buildings that sit on a higher elevation, so many of those may appear taller but are not.

Regardless this Burnaby tower is shaping up to be one for the books.

Gilmore Place will be located next to the Gilmore SkyTrain station and is expected to really help transform that area into a more urban hub.

More : New Burnaby Tower Will Overtake The Shangri-La As The Tallest Building in BC


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A sales pitch video from the developer :


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

what challenge to dig under that elevated way


----------



## perheps (Jun 3, 2017)

One of smallest knock .... see what happening?... hmm?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

something like this


----------

